# Chance to Win a Jackson Kayak When You Help Save Ecuador's Jondachi River



## darcyg (Nov 29, 2004)

The contest to win a FREE Jackson Kayak--any whitewater model of you choice--is running until November 11th!

As is the fundraising campaign that the Ecuadorian Rivers Institute is running to raise money for the fight to stop dams on both the Jondcahi and Piatua Rivers. These are two of Ecuador's most iconic rivers and it will be a huge blow to the paddling community in Ecuador if we lose these rivers.

Please help!

You can donate to the Generosity campaign here: 

https://www.generosity.com/fundraising/protect-free-flowing-rivers-in-ecuador--2

There are still a handful of awesome donation incentive prizes you can win like a Snap Dragon Spray Skirt or Kokatat Shorty.

You can also donate directly to the ERI here: 2016 Jackson Kayak Challenge | ECUADORIAN RIVERS INSTITUTE

Any donation of $150 or more to either site gets you entered into the lottery to win the Jackson Kayak!

If you have questions, feel free to hit me up at [email protected]


Thanks for your support!

Darcy


----------

